# Well...



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Paris still isnt feeling well and my husband was trying to feed her because shes a licky little thing and likes to try and get ahold of whatever we are eating he was trying to feed her out of his mouth.. it was cute... yet strange but i was pleased because it showed he loves her. and the pic was adorable, as well as here are a few of just earlier today. BTW anyone have any suggestions for a baby that wont eat ANYTHING?


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

oops forgot one.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She's a cutie! She's soooo tiny!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Try chicken broth or stock... if she's eating kibble, you can put it on the kibble to soften it a bit and make it yummier. You can also use water.

If she's not getting much food, you may try to give her some Nutrical to keep her blood sugar from dropping.

(Look everyone... I'm on the Nutrical Train now!) :lol:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

well all she has had is nutrical allllllll day, im givin it to her hourly bc she WONT eat, by instruction of the vet, but shes getting to that sluggish, temp dropping, eye rolling back mode and im trying to prevent it, got her on water bottle, and nutrical and karo and water, but she looks like shes crashing again.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

poor baby - i hope she is ok - will she eat chicken, or some sort of soft meat, or rice?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

get science hill's A/D at the vet's and give it to her through a syringe ,3 times a day !!! that's what i did with vienna .....

it's specialised food that is high in calories,fats and vitamins and they use it for sick or weak puppies/dogs or mothers that are pregnant :wave: 

it's sort of liquid so you can give it (force feed) through a syringe 

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Your puppy sounds sick. Sick dogs sometimes won't eat. I'd take her to the vet, pronto!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

have u tried fish? stitch is on steamed cod at the moment just the white meat n he woofs it down, but she should have stayed in the vets  strange they didnt keep her in


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Your puppy sounds sick. Sick dogs sometimes won't eat. I'd take her to the vet, pronto!


YUP! my thoughts too


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*One more thing...*



KB mamma said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > Your puppy sounds sick. Sick dogs sometimes won't eat. I'd take her to the vet, pronto!
> ...


Looking at the pictures you've posted,,,Paris has "I'm sick" eyes. Anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: One more thing...*



JOLIE'SMOM said:


> KB mamma said:
> 
> 
> > JOLIE'SMOM said:
> ...


she does look like she's gonna keel over  poor little one


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

with such a tiny puppy you really do have to be extra careful, so id suggest you really do need to take her to the vet.
The smaller chis are espeacialy prone to hypoglycemia. the nutrical should help avoid this. But i think you need to figure out what the underlying problem is.
I hope paris gets better soon, shes a little cutey.
mia
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree , she needs to see a vet again !! How old is she ? 
Hope she gets well soon , what was the breeder feeding her have you spoken to them ? 

xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry your little one is doing poorly...she really looks unwell, hopefully the vet can pinpoint what her problem is....you will receive really good advice from some of the members on this forum...please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Paris is a little cutie! Maybe it's time for a vet visit, just to make sure nothing's wrong?  I hope she starts eating soon!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Well Paris ended up dieing at about 3am last night, I coudlnt take her back to the emergceny vet because thats were we went the night before and they just kinda said that we should put her to sleep. and didnt want to help, so we tried to help her fight it out through the night but she didnt make it, she died in my arms, im soo upset, she was soo small, it killed me seeing her like that knowing i cant do anything.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I am so sorry.....


Thanks, I still dont know what to do, yah know what i mean... im kind just like....here.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry.....
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I do know what you mean. I've lost a beloved chihuahua more than once in my life. Stay here with us, learn some things about chihuahuas. I've had chihuahuas for more than 38 years but i've learned alot here in the short time i've been coming. I know that if you are a true chihuahua person, in time you'll be thinking of getting another puppy, even if it doesn't seem that way right now. Some people want another puppy soon, others want to wait awhile, but if another is in the future for you, you'll know when the time is right. Also, i don't know what Paris died from but if it's contagious, you'' want to make sure the cause isn't lurking around your home before you bring another puppy in.

At any rate, keep coming here and enjoy the friendship!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sorry for your loss. What was wrong?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im sorry for your loss, before getting vixie a foster puppy i had (a little smaller than yours) died in my arms one nihgt when the vet the store i worked for was taking her to said she had a cold, turned out to be severe phneumonia which she wouldnt have survived even at the vets.

the vet they were using looked at the tiny girl as if she was some little rodent, not worthy of their time, i was devastated and she wasnt even mine.
it didnt take long after that thought that i decided i needed another to fill the void that she left.

sounds like the vet you took her too should be beaten with a stick. a puppy that small with coccidia should have been kept in for surveilance for at least 3 days. (all the vets ive worked for insist 3-7days minimum for ANY puppy with coccidia, no matter how small or large, because it only takes a moment for any puppy to go downhill.
makesure you disinfect everything in your house, while its passed through feaces, its also possible that your puppy might have had something else...if it cant easily be steralized, its best to start fresh with the next.
if you have not already figured out what to do with the body it MIGHT be a good idea to have na autopsy done, as morbid as it sounds...you might have a lawsuit on your hands.

question, was she from a breeder or from a petstore...unfortunatly this is an EXTREEMLY common occurance with petstore puppies, especially those 'teacups and tinies' those places are breeding grounds for puppy death, ive worked at them...

if however you got the puppy from a breeder, make sure to inform the breeder, most offer guarentees ond other such, they might be able to offer you something comforting...

HUGS from us all...im so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> Well Paris ended up dieing at about 3am last night, I coudlnt take her back to the emergceny vet because thats were we went the night before and they just kinda said that we should put her to sleep. and didnt want to help, so we tried to help her fight it out through the night but she didnt make it, she died in my arms, im soo upset, she was soo small, it killed me seeing her like that knowing i cant do anything.


I'm so sorry  I know what it's like to lose a little one young it took me a while before I could face having another chi but give it a few months and you'll know whats right for you. Now I have Stitchy boy he'll never replace Nemo but he has definatly made me smile again and you will learn to cherish the moments you did have with them rather than regret that they arent here anymore *hugs*


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

foxywench said:


> question, was she from a breeder or from a petstore...unfortunatly this is an EXTREEMLY common occurance with petstore puppies, especially those 'teacups and tinies' those places are breeding grounds for puppy death, ive worked at them...
> .


I was wondering that where that where was the pup from?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG so sorry for your loss its tragic, poor u   

sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so awfully sorry for your loss. Your little girl deserved better than she got from that vet. I hope you find some solace in knowing your baby is at peace.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am very sorry for the loss of your puppy. I lost one too and I know it is heartbreaking. I know she had been very ill and being very small can make it more difficult. I hope in time you do get another because I did and my Auggie is just an absolute joy So sorry


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> foxywench said:
> 
> 
> > question, was she from a breeder or from a petstore...unfortunatly this is an EXTREEMLY common occurance with petstore puppies, especially those 'teacups and tinies' those places are breeding grounds for puppy death, ive worked at them...
> ...


a breeder in nc


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

by the way thank you all so much for all your advice and care through these past few days, im lucky i kept her alive that long.


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I know how exhausting and frustrating it is with a sick little one. Bella almost died too. I was lucky that my vet was very helpful and sent her to a breeder that tube fed her every 2 hours for 3 weeks.

I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Paris  I hope you are doing OK!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm so so so sorry , i know what you are going through  if you want somebody to talk to .......


kisses nat


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear about paris, she was beautiful and looks a lot like my poppy did. we lost poppy after only a week in an accident. i know how you feel i just cried for weeks, you just dont know what to do with yourself. it seems worse somehow with a puppy, with our other chi's we've lost through old age or sickness it sems it was there time to go. i didnt want another chi after poppy and felt very empty, but my breeder was really great and understanding and asked me to have one of his other pups a couple of months later. having lillo has filled an emptiness and he gives us joy and happiness everyday.he wont replace poppy or any of our other beloved past chi's but every dog is different and so special in their own way it helps you to get over grief. im sorry again my heart goes out to you


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

my heart goes out to you as well. And I truly know how you feel. I have a dog with cancer right now who is going to die soon, and the anticipation hurts just as much as I am sure the grief will. And your puppy's death was a true tragedy, while my dog is 13 and thus going through the normal cycle of life, so I can empathize with all of your pain and how unfair it is. And I can't believe how horrible of a vet to make that kind of judgement call! 
Either way, I am sending prayers your way that you will heal soon. And don't give up on chis, because I imagine you have a lot of love in your heart to give.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh my gosh i love all of you guys your all amazing <3 thanks so much for the support.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> Oh my gosh i love all of you guys your all amazing <3 thanks so much for the support.


Well I believe as someone said before we're one big happy chi family soooo we take care of eachother


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

^^ That is very true  There's not one person on here that isn't as sweet as can be  And everyone is so helpful and always willing to give advice


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

That is terrible what happened to your poor Paris girl  ! I'm so sorry she had to go through that. Hugs to you and hope you are ready to add another Chi to your life at some point. You sound like such a loving Chi momma.


----------

